# Frisco middle 10 mile wood report



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update, I took a ducky down from officers gulch last time it was around 300 cfs, I've heard there was some wood up there, that falling tree looks menacing. Check out the gnarly squatters camp about a half mile above town on river left. On of the grosses ones Ive come across, its abandoned, probably 5 truck loads of trash left behind. 
Im always looking for people to boat with after work!!!!


----------

